# Apple watch bands?



## Humerus (Nov 10, 2012)

Now that the apple watch is out, is there anyone who is making customizable watch bands? I saw one company that does dye-sub phone cases is offering the watch bands to match, anybody know how/where to get those?


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Love to know this as well. I've seen some skins for sale, but not watch bands for the Apple Watch. I'll have to do some searching.


----------



## sfancher2000 (May 20, 2015)

Any updates on apple watch bands?


----------



## Humerus (Nov 10, 2012)

Bump! Anyone?


----------



## itscody (Mar 26, 2016)

UCDISPLAY said:


> we have them. contact us at [email protected]


Do you have a website? When sending email, Says non deliverable.


----------



## itscody (Mar 26, 2016)

UCDISPLAY said:


> what is your email address? I will send you more information. thanks


sent in pm


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Could you please send me some more information and pricing on blank Apple watchbands?

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## ssmedia7 (Sep 26, 2013)

I would like more info as well [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB524 (Jul 7, 2017)

itscody said:


> Do you have a website? When sending email, Says non deliverable.


I would like to have more information on the printable Apple Watch bands also, please.


----------



## DB524 (Jul 7, 2017)

itscody said:


> sent in pm


Can you please send or forward me the info on blank Apple Watch bands.
[email protected]


----------



## TherRtl (Oct 27, 2007)

Add me too! I would like more info [email protected]


----------



## MRARK (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi, I have a press heat sublimation and I would like to try that for apple watch band. looking for good quality good price watch band. any recommendation?
thanks,


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

MRARK said:


> Hi, I have a press heat sublimation and I would like to try that for apple watch band. looking for good quality good price watch band. any recommendation?
> thanks,


I'm pretty sure they are UV printed.


----------



## MRARK (Jul 10, 2018)

WalkingZombie said:


> I'm pretty sure they are UV printed.


I found some for sublimation, but the price is a little high. looking for different option.


----------

